# Update on Manpower's Situation 5/23/13



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2013)

So we've all seen over the last month or so manpower going down, coming up and repeating this.

Currently he is down. 

There is very strong speculation that Manpower has been raided as a close associate of his was as well. 

This hasn't been confirmed and is currently no more than a board rumor. 

But in the interest of safety we wanted you all to be privy to this information. We will be keeping this updated if/when new info is available.


----------



## AndroSport (May 23, 2013)

I know of a few... but does anyone have some preferred alternates they use? 

I must be missing a list somewhere around here.

Got a buddy who was about to place an order...


----------



## LeanHerm (May 23, 2013)

Man I always was very happy with his products.


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I know of a few... but does anyone have some preferred alternates they use?
> 
> I must be missing a list somewhere around here.
> 
> Got a buddy who was about to place an order...



http://aurapharm.com/dostinex_cabergoline.htm


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2013)

Also rumors or not the banners should be taken down.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 23, 2013)

Everyone seems to like Great White Peps. I've only used Manpower and Extreme Peptide, which are both g2g.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 23, 2013)

GWP is good but prices have went up a lot.


----------



## TylerDurdn (May 23, 2013)

Damn...I just placed an order early this morning.


----------



## ken Sass (May 23, 2013)

hum, i am on his mailing list, hope it's not true, you could count on his stuff, i liked the liver caps


----------



## Azog (May 23, 2013)

What, if anything, would a bust mean for us customers who's info is conceivably now in the hands of law enforcement?


----------



## ken Sass (May 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> What, if anything, would a bust mean for us customers who's info is conceivably now in the hands of law enforcement?


as long as you were giving the stuff to research animals what's the problem? also some of their stuff, like liver aid was legal


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 23, 2013)

....we're all lil fish here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> What, if anything, would a bust mean for us customers who's info is conceivably now in the hands of law enforcement?




Probably nothing.


----------



## Red Dog (May 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> What, if anything, would a bust mean for us customers who's info is conceivably now in the hands of law enforcement?



Someone buying in quantity (for resale) large orders may (slight chance) might make some sort of watch list. Guys like us have very little to worry about.


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2013)

What will they throw me on jail for? Wanting to keep my estrogen down when I'm on my period?


----------



## BONEBREAKING (May 24, 2013)

wouldn't you think if he had been raided or whatever his site would have been offline already?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2013)

BONEBREAKING said:


> wouldn't you think if he had been raided or whatever his site would have been offline already?




Not at all no.


----------



## don draco (May 24, 2013)

Damn.. hopefully it isn't true.  

Should any of us be worrying about ourselves at this point ?  I know that law enforcement is unlikely to go after the customers or 'little fish,' but it's still a possibility. 

Maybe I should buy some rats 8-}


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2013)

It's been confirmed. Manpower was raided.


----------



## j2048b (May 24, 2013)

It makes me wonder about any items received recently? If they could have been tracked... Or?? Anything is possible...


----------



## bronco (May 24, 2013)

Well fuck!!!


----------



## Georgia (May 24, 2013)

So MP is going to get prison time??


----------



## mistah187 (May 24, 2013)

Shitty, shitty news man. They he was good to deal with.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

POB, are we ok if we ordered from him, starting to worry a little


----------



## Georgia (May 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> POB, are we ok if we ordered from him, starting to worry a little



I'm worried that they may pass this on to local LEO and they may raid our own houses looking for illegal drugs


----------



## Big Worm (May 24, 2013)

Bad news. Hopefully none of us get pinched.


----------



## Azog (May 24, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I'm worried that they may pass this on to local LEO and they may raid our own houses looking for illegal drugs



Lol we are all prolly freaking out for no reason. But I still am too. Should I hold off on any orders for a while?


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

Here is my take: MP was International doing business on a scale we might not comprehend. A guy with 6 packs of AI and 3 packs of ED meds isn't a interest. LE goes after money, they want big fish they confiscate vehicles, property and find cash. Don't worry guys you broke dick fucks.......like me you are fine.


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2013)

broke dick fucks, amazing..


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

my thing is they might have our information which might raise a red flag is all...put us in a data base


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

on another note, anyone watching playoff hockey


----------



## don draco (May 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> POB, are we ok if we ordered from him, starting to worry a little





Georgia said:


> I'm worried that they may pass this on to local LEO and they may raid our own houses looking for illegal drugs



Asked PFM about this in the chatbox and he made a good point .. in order for LE to set up a raid on a household, they'll need a case. And a couple of packets of arimidex, or nolva, etc. isn't a case.  Unless you were buying large amounts of product, ( intent to distribute ), I doubt you'll be a target.  Of course there _IS_ a possibility that LE could go after you... but the chances of that happening are very VERY small.  They're not going to waste resources to bust the little guy.  They don't benefit at all from that. They're more concerned with those who are producing and distributing -- not consuming. And, considering that MPR potentially did business with thousands of people ( maybe even hundreds of thousands.. who knows ) , I doubt they're going to try and bust every single person who made a purchase.  

So, in my opinion, no need to worry.


----------



## Azog (May 24, 2013)

All good points, but any chance of them watching/scrutinizing my mail?


----------



## motark (May 24, 2013)

I'd think you would have a higher chance of getting your address marked and somebody cutting it open only to tape it back up when they find nothing illegal inside than to get raided for some tamoxifen...I've heard this happening for other products being ordered overseas not really sure about domestic. 

There's so much fucking mail every day the chances are still very slim.


----------



## Red Dog (May 24, 2013)

Yaya said:


> broke dick fucks, amazing..



Leave it to PFM to make it sound glamorous.


----------



## goodfella (May 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> Here is my take: MP was International doing business on a scale we might not comprehend. A guy with 6 packs of AI and 3 packs of ED meds isn't a interest. LE goes after money, they want big fish they confiscate vehicles, property and find cash. Don't worry guys you broke dick fucks.......like me you are fine.



^^EXACTLY! You's chumps got nothing to worry about. Not worth it to send a task force to kick in your door for a few some sups.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

goodfella said:


> ^^EXACTLY! *You's chumps *got nothing to worry about. Not worth it to send a task force to kick in your door for a few some sups.



watch it...............lol


----------



## goodfella (May 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> watch it...............lol



lol not counting you :>


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2013)

This really sucks! Always gotta pick on the harmless. Go pinch fuckers selling crack to grandma. Plus what's wrong with having some Clomid in my possession? I'm just trying to get pregnant.


----------



## SuperBane (May 24, 2013)

Moving further along pertaining to this site. As it was mentioned are the banners coming down? Will there be a replacement sponsor? 
Is there anyone else even relaible that offers all that which MPR offered in caps?
Damn man.
This sucks for us.
Really shitty for him.


----------



## 11Bravo (May 24, 2013)

If they think they can make an informant out of you they will bust your ass.


----------



## RISE (May 24, 2013)

Wow man, that was my go to guy, as well as many of you here too.  This is real sad news.  Stand up guy in a business full of shit bags and thieves.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 24, 2013)

If it hasn't been posted yet, mp is a confirmed bust. Guys in the know confirmed. A former partner also did. I wouldn't post if I wasn't positive.


----------



## Poof (May 24, 2013)

shit, shit, shit!!!


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

Yaya said:


> broke dick fucks, amazing..



Nice isn't my job..............lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> If it hasn't been posted yet, mp is a confirmed bust. Guys in the know confirmed. A former partner also did. I wouldn't post if I wasn't positive.



Yeah I posted last night but it bears repeating. Thanks Ben...


Some interesting info coming out now about the quality of his stuff and some other things he was into and his past though... Just goes to show you... Think you know a guy?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2013)

Always some kind of drama, dammit. 

PoB - appreciate the heads-up on the product quality. May need to find some new Caber for my rats.


----------



## RISE (May 25, 2013)

whoa... wait.. quality of his stuff and other things he was into?  I think we should at least get an insight as to what we've been putting into our bodies pob.  If you don't mind explaining what you've heard?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 25, 2013)

RISE said:


> whoa... wait.. quality of his stuff and other things he was into?  I think we should at least get an insight as to what we've been putting into our bodies pob.  If you don't mind explaining what you've heard?



 thought that was just hearsay?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2013)

RISE said:


> whoa... wait.. quality of his stuff and other things he was into?  I think we should at least get an insight as to what we've been putting into our bodies pob.  If you don't mind explaining what you've heard?



not poison lol

Just that the caber may have been cialis, the adex was nolva etc... Some of it isn't true I know. So its probably just board rumors.  I just mean that you always see great feedback on MP. Now he's raided and suddenly everyone wants to throw rocks at the operation.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> not poison lol
> 
> Just that the caber may have been cialis, the adex was nolva etc... Some of it isn't true I know. So its probably just board rumors.  I just mean that you always see great feedback on MP. Now he's raided and suddenly everyone wants to throw rocks at the operation.



havent seen any rocks thrown about the guy.  it sucks when anybody gets nicked.  the part where you said "his past" doesnt phase me.  we all did shit at somepoint.  doesnt affect the fact that the guy went above my expectations with service.


----------



## ken Sass (May 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> not poison lol
> 
> Just that the caber may have been cialis, the adex was nolva etc... Some of it isn't true I know. So its probably just board rumors.  I just mean that you always see great feedback on MP. Now he's raided and suddenly everyone wants to throw rocks at the operation.


pretty sure the caber was g2g same with the stan, just my.02 cents


----------



## RISE (May 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> not poison lol
> 
> Just that the caber may have been cialis, the adex was nolva etc... Some of it isn't true I know. So its probably just board rumors.  I just mean that you always see great feedback on MP. Now he's raided and suddenly everyone wants to throw rocks at the operation.



oh ok lol.  I've used both cialis and caber, mp caber and forgot where I got the cialis, but both worked very different from the other.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2013)

Azog said:


> All good points, but any chance of them watching/scrutinizing my mail?



I got this feeling Azog is the guy that will take all the blame for this MP incident...I see a small cell with a big black cell mate named Lewis in your future Azog its all over never open the mail again they are watchin every move u make


----------



## PFM (May 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> not poison lol
> 
> Just that the caber may have been cialis, the adex was nolva etc... Some of it isn't true I know. So its probably just board rumors.  I just mean that you always see great feedback on MP. Now he's raided and suddenly everyone wants to throw rocks at the operation.



I read on another board all the MP bashing. It's does leave a bad impression. I used Caber for Tren Nips and withoin 24 hrs the sensitivity was gone. MP's Caber was real. 

MP's Stane has me feeling like million bucks after TNE spiked and kicked off Test conversion to E2, again MP's Stane is legit.

The Levitra and Cialis both work, not like Phizer or Bayer but they work.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 25, 2013)

guess thats the verdict as to why I didn't know.
this is the only board I log into.


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2013)

Azog said:


> All good points, but any chance of them watching/scrutinizing my mail?



Common really! You really didn't just ask that did you?


----------



## PFM (May 25, 2013)

Azog said:


> All good points, but any chance of them watching/scrutinizing my mail?



If you were ordering Caber by the hundreds, Stane by the hundreds and proved a pattern over a time, you should worry.


----------



## ken Sass (May 25, 2013)

i used their viagra, it worked


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 25, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> i used their viagra, it worked



pob needs to confirm that he was satisfied for your claim to be valid.


----------



## sfstud33 (May 26, 2013)

I used their Caber, Adex, Aromasin, Clomid, Viagra, Cialis and all worked good on my research subjects. There was never any issue with the products i ordered.


----------



## g0re (May 28, 2013)

Any update on this?

His thread on another board is gone.  Wonder what's up.


----------



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

Yea the cialis works...little too well if you ask me.  I thought my head was going to explode.  Both of them.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 29, 2013)

He's been on parole for awhile. He got popped years back for a UGL. He served his time and was actually nearing the end of his parole. A good friend of his talked to him today via text and MP said he got popped on a DUI and they held him for 10 days since he's on parole. That's the latest word.


----------



## Georgia (May 29, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> He's been on parole for awhile. He got popped years back for a UGL. He served his time and was actually nearing the end of his parole. A good friend of his talked to him today via text and MP said he got popped on a DUI and they held him for 10 days since he's on parole. That's the latest word.



So the lab itself isn't busted? Just a DUI on parole?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 29, 2013)

That's what he said. Doesn't mean it's true. Doesn't mean it's false. That's just what MP is saying. His friend said he's just playing it cool with him to to listen to what the guys saying to feel him out but that's the latest word.


----------



## Georgia (May 29, 2013)

Hopefully you're right. His aromasin is legit for sure. No more itchy nips. A pleasure to deal with. Keep us updated. I'm not sure I'd be the first to order from him though after a scare like this. Might be LE behind the screen


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah could be but he also got popped for a UGL and went and laid down and did his time. I don't think he'd be messaging a friend and telling him its all good if he got busted. You never know but if a guy get popped and does his time and keeps his mouth shut the first time, more then likely he'll continue to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## PFM (May 29, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> He's been on parole for awhile. He got popped years back for a UGL. He served his time and was actually nearing the end of his parole. A good friend of his talked to him today via text and MP said he got popped on a DUI and they held him for 10 days since he's on parole. That's the latest word.



A DUI is a violation of parole. Being under the influence is another violation + the DUI is it's own separate charge. Parole violations around here are 1 year just for each violation. Hopefully he didn't get pinched, but he will have to serve some time.

Hope the best for him.


----------



## aandrus20 (May 29, 2013)

Bought $200 worth of product from Manpower on May 20.  They took my money and I haven't heard from them since, after phone calls and emails.  I called their local phone # and a message said the number had been changed.  I called the new number and it was a "Magic Jack" business.  I've been patient and pleading but I guess I'll head to the bank tomorrow to file a fraud charge.  What else to do?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 29, 2013)

You're going to file a fraud charge on a research chem company over $200? You ever think that that might put you in the spot light to LE? I'm guessing you're not a scientist with a lab so they might have a few questions regarding why you're placing orders for products related to steroids. Have a little patience and let the guy try to make it right. Shit happens in life. It ain't Starbucks.


----------



## regular (May 29, 2013)

aandrus20 said:


> Bought $200 worth of product from Manpower on May 20.  They took my money and I haven't heard from them since, after phone calls and emails.  I called their local phone # and a message said the number had been changed.  I called the new number and it was a "Magic Jack" business.  I've been patient and pleading but I guess I'll head to the bank tomorrow to file a fraud charge. What else to do?



Why would you place an order with them from a credit card connected to your bank account?


----------



## Big Worm (May 29, 2013)

regular said:


> Why would you place an order with them from a credit card connected to your bank account?



I'm sure a lot of people did. They made it look like it was legal. 


What doesn't add up is being in the hospital with spinal meningitis and then being out getting drunk and a DUI a couple weeks later. This was probably a bust all along.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 29, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I'm sure a lot of people did. They made it look like it was legal.
> 
> 
> What doesn't add up is being in the hospital with spinal meningitis and then being out getting drunk and a DUI a couple weeks later. This was probably a bust all along.



The spinal menengitus story was because they slapped an ankle bracelet on him and he wasn't able to go near his business. He didn't want people getting paranoid thinking orders weren't going to be filled so he said he was in the hospital.


----------



## tkasch (May 29, 2013)

im done with mp. anytime i order from him theres some crazy story i get for the long delays filling the orders. last time i got bunk armosin too and it took like two weeks to get it?


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 29, 2013)

tkasch said:


> im done with mp. anytime i order from him theres some crazy story i get for the long delays filling the orders. last time i got bunk armosin too and it took like two weeks to get it?



That's kinda like saying you quit after you've been fired? The decision was made for you before you made yours? Made it easy for you.


----------

